
Airpods are losing capacity over time - StreamBright
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neaz3d/airpods-are-a-tragedy
======
NikkiA
I'm not sure how this is surprising anyone given that we've all known that
battery capacity decreases with each recharge.

